# Florida Event



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.dogtoberfest.org/ 

Looks like lots of fun! The website has much more information.

*"A Fundraiser for First Coast No More Homeless Pets*
*Saturday October 11, 2008 9am – 2pm*
*Metropolitan Park on the St. John’s River*
*1410 Gator Bowl Blvd Jacksonville, FL 32202"*

Come enjoy our Carnival Midway, Costume Contest, Vendors, Food and Fun!
For a minimum $25 donation participate in our famous Trick-or-Treat walk with your dog, and get a free t-shirt for you and Doggie Bandana for your canine pal! Start fundraising today at www.firstgiving.com/dogtoberfest, or print out your walk form and collect donations the old-fashioned way!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That looks like fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will be there. I love going to those things downtown. And I think the the golden retriever rescue is going to be there. Maybe I can talk the hubby into another golden or at least fostering with them. Thanks for posting that. I forgot it was that time of year again for it.


----------

